# Attic baffle installation



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Their image in the instructions show 7, I suppose if you only have 2 instead of 3 at the top plate then that equals 6 total staples. I'm sure you agree it doesn't matter if you put in 10 though. 3/8" or 1/2" leg whatever is long enough to get through the material (and at those times you shoot on an angle because you are contorted) and give you enough holding power in the wood.


----------



## rdy2go (Apr 18, 2009)

3onthetree said:


> Their image in the instructions show 7, I suppose if you only have 2 instead of 3 at the top plate then that equals 6 total staples. I'm sure you agree it doesn't matter if you put in 10 though. 3/8" or 1/2" leg whatever is long enough to get through the material (and at those times you shoot on an angle because you are contorted) and give you enough holding power in the wood.
> View attachment 633727


That will work. Thank you


----------



## rdy2go (Apr 18, 2009)

I have tried to install the the first one, using my wife's SENCO upholstery stapler, with 3/8" x 3/8" staples. I started stapling the front lower edge, which folds over the top plates and all three staples broke the plastic. Eventually I was able to put some staples without tearing by placing the tip of the gun uneven on the surface. Temperature is 36-40F

Is there a way around it? Would a wider staple help? I would hate to have to install furring strips on the truss sides to nail with wide head roofing nails.

Edit: The staples are "fine wire staples" gauge 22


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

This would be the tool . You have to have the plastic tight to the wood or you will brake thru it.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Wait til it is warmer.


Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## rdy2go (Apr 18, 2009)

I cut a bunch of small cardboard squares from a cereal box and I have installed another baffle, interposing the cardboard piece. Abit more involved, but will do...


----------



## rdy2go (Apr 18, 2009)

For other DIY people installing baffles, I found a pain having the baffle falling on you while installing it and figured out a trick: placing a 2' bar clamp, clamped higher up on one of the two trusses. Then start by threading the baffle over the pipe and pushing its lower end to fit the top plate. With that it pretty much stays in place and after minor adjustments, staple on top plate and move up stapling. Then move clamp to next space, shift ladder and up with another baffle.
The cardboard pieces work great.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Most every one here uses to foam ones that are straight and just use a little batt to block the space below it.


----------



## rdy2go (Apr 18, 2009)

Nealtw said:


> Most every one here uses to foam ones that are straight and just use a little batt to block the space below it.


It seems the foam ones are very popular. I decided to go with the black plastic ones because I have two cats that are used to go up the trusses on the large garage and then circulate inside the eaves to this garage section, where they take naps over some plywood up there. I was affraid they could shred a hole in the foam to reopen their access path.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

you just need it to hold for as long as it takes to push the insulation in. Its the batts that hold it in place.


----------

